# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid?] Height Map for World

## GalvinNerth

Looking for some assistance in completing this into a heightmap.

I have attached a layer of the map already; however, I cannot - for the life of me - get Wilbur to cooperate....

Few requests, if possible: 
The ocean floor gets texturing
The Fingers of Abithyre are as pillar like as possible with varying height (if possible).
Rivers are not necessary
The coastline stays as close as possible to the map
Abbistone needs to be a large plateau like area. 
The heightmap should be as close to the original image dimensions as possible.

Also this is going to be used for a minecraft map, for a more realistic /  artistic type world.


Any help would be greatly appreaciated or completion.

Thanks,
Galvin

----------


## Ish_Joker

I think I could help you out. Feel free to contact me at fantasymapshop@gmail.com

----------


## waldronate

I had a little bit better luck with Wilbur. If you'd like the 16-bit version of the attached image, send me a PM and I'll send you a link to the full-resolution 39MB PNG file.

----------


## GalvinNerth

Did you start out with it smaller and then expand it each time making it larger?  I thought that would leave some odd edges so I just tried brute forcing it at full scale, kept crashing Wilbur.

Oh you helped me with my last project Thaminor and linked me with all the useful Wilbur Materials.

----------


## waldronate

I started out at 642x341 and then kept processing at increasing resolution, reloading the selection at each resolution and then using height clip to enforce the original coastlines. Trying to process the whole thing at the full 10k resolution seemed like a tedious and error-prone prospect.

----------


## GalvinNerth

So I tried to PM you, maybe I am just confused by the lay out of the PMs it just says I never sent anything so here is what I was trying to say... Or you will gt a lot of notifications I can't see.  Sorry again.


Hi, So I was using your advice and still ended up crashing the program a few times so not sure if I am just being too strong with or what is going on.  Okay so here was essentially what I was going to do:

Links are all Imgur links

I have a series of ocean bases from 1 to 7 that I selected and set their height in increments of 5

Ocean Base 1 Fill >> Set 5
Link

Ocean Base 2 Fill >> Set 10
Link

Ocean Base 3 Fill >> Set 15
Link

Ocean Base 4 Fill >> Set 20
Link

Ocean Base 5 Fill >> Set 25
Link

Ocean Base 6 Fill >> Set 30
Link

Ocean Base 7 Fill >> Set 35
Link



Then I added the LandFloor Fill >> Set 40
Link



Then to avoid the fractal land thing that makes the interior to the sea shorter I made a series of steps up for land height

Raised1 Fill >> Set 50
Link

Raised2 Fill >> Set 60
Link

Then I started working on my Mountain Masks
MountainsFloor Fill >> Set 90
Link

Mountains1 Fill >> Set 110
Link

Mountains2 Fill >> Set 130
Link




Then I was attempted to do all the erosions and respampling to make it larger (I was crashing here or while loading in my other masks)

After the erosions and final parts I was going to Use
FingersBase Fill >> Set 110
Link

Precipitation Bases Erosion with 5 sweeps on default values to make them kinda rounded looking at the top

FingersTop Mathematical Offset +20 Just to make these ones taller than the rest
Link

Then I was going to 
AbbistoneLift Mathematical Offset +20 For the plateau effect
Link


Then I was going to finish it off by Loadinig in the abbistone mask and run so hard erosions on it to try to give it a canyon look.
Link







Are there any steps that I am over doing anything on or is this just too much for wilbur?


Thanks,
Galvin

----------


## waldronate

Are you trying to use the 32-bit version of Wilbur for this? If so, the surface size that you're using is too large for it to handle and Wilbur's error handling for out-of-memory conditions is pretty much just crashing.

----------

